# difference between sorghuam and mollasses



## walking dude (May 21, 2008)

can anyone tell me the diff.

tia.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 21, 2008)

Sorry, I am ignorant and honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goat (May 21, 2008)

It has to do with what they are made of.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 21, 2008)

ya,sourgam comes from corn and moleasses comes from suger.
whats diff in cooking with and taste.


----------



## mulepackin (May 21, 2008)

I've always understood sorghum to be a grass plant, and molasses to be a product derived from sugar cane, on it's way to being sugar. Checking wickipedia shows sorghum syrup similar to molasses.


----------



## walking dude (May 21, 2008)

i think what buzz meant, was sorghum from the corn family, which IS a grass plant...........


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 21, 2008)

Sorghum is made from the sorghum cane, which looks alot like a corn stalk. It's used mainly (these days) to sweeten feed for milk cows or horse feed. We had a sorghum lick in the pasture for our cows back in the day. 
Cane molasses is leftover from the sugar granule process. The juice from the cane that is boiled.  It has a sweeter taste, but honestly, I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## walking dude (May 21, 2008)

i don't like str8 molasses, but i DO love it in my brines...........


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2008)

yup it's great in brines and certian baking recipes


----------



## bigdan (May 21, 2008)

mmmmmm some blackstrap is what I use in my baked beans.


----------



## kratzx4 (May 21, 2008)

hot cornbread, butter and sorghum. that is dessert.


----------



## gooose53 (May 21, 2008)

I take mine with some cold butter mashed up in it and put it on a hot biscuit.....ain't nothing better!!  I usually order some when we go to Cracker Barrel to eat...


----------



## lagogarda (May 21, 2008)

Sand Mountain...home of some of the best!!!


----------



## audioxtremes (May 21, 2008)

I love them both. But have only tried mol. In my bbq sauce.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 21, 2008)

Dude,
     I grew up in the South and we used to make molasses each fall. It was made from the juice or syrup of the sorgham cane. Sorgham is similar to sugar cane but smaller in size. The cane is stripped of its juice and then cooked in a large copper pan that is specifically designed for that purpose. The cooking process thickens the juice down to the syrup that we eat. I understand that over in Mississippi and other parts of the South sugar cane is used in a very similar process to make what we always called cane syrup. But Sorgham is the only one used to make molasses. Hope this helps.


----------



## audioxtremes (May 22, 2008)

Molasses: A dark colored syrup obtained from sugar!
Sorghum: Cereal grasses of many varieties for making molasses, forage, hay, brooms, etc. Also known as the syrup from sweet sorghums.

Just cause you make molasses with sorghum doesn't mean its the only way to make it. Any sugar can make molasses.

When you have a sorghum syrup its normally just called "Sorghum". The plant is a Sweet Sorghum Grass. I have fresh sorghum right here from south indiana and it is a much shorter plant than corn and to me doesn't look the same.

BTW I'm from mississippi and we don't care about no sorghum. We grow catfish!


----------



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

Sorghum is one of the five top cereal crops in the world, along with wheat, oats, corn, and barley. It originates in Africa, having been cultivated in Egypt in antiquity, and the largest producer of sorghum in the modern era is still Africa, although the crop has spread to southern Asia and the Americas as well. In traditional form, sorghum is a towering plant over six feet (two meters) tall, although many varieties designed for cultivation are dwarf breeds, specially designed for easy harvest. In Africa, however, traditional tall sorghum is still grown, and the stalks are put to a variety of uses. 
Sorghum is an annual grass that is extremely drought tolerant, making it an excellent choice for arid and dry areas. Sorghum has special adaptations to weather extremes and is a very stable source of nutrition as a result. Sorghum is most commonly red and hard when ripe, and it is usually dried after harvesting for longevity, as the grains are stored whole. It can be harvested mechanically, although higher crop losses will result if the sorghum is too moist. 
Another type of sorghum, sweet sorghum, is grown for the manufacture of sorghum syrup. In the case of sweet sorghum, the stalks of the plant are harvested, rather than the seeds, and crushed like sugar cane or beets to produce sorghum syrup. After crushing, the syrup is cooked down to concentrate the natural sugars and packaged for sale. 
Like other slightly exotic grain crops, sorghum is used primarily for animal feed in the United States, although cultivation of sorghum is on the rise. The seeds, stalks, and leaves can all be fed to livestock or left in the field and used as a forage crop. In the United States, a wet milling method is used to make sorghum starch, used in a variety of industrial applications such as adhesives and paper making. In much of the rest of the world, however, sorghum is consumed by humans as well as animals. 
Sorghum is favored by the gluten intolerant and is often cooked as a porridge to be eaten alongside other foods. The grain is fairly neutral in flavor, and sometimes slightly sweet. This makes it well adapted to a variety of dishes, because, like tofu, sorghum absorbs flavors well. It can also be eaten plain. 
Sorghum is commonly eaten with the hull, which retains the majority of the nutrients. The plant is very high in fiber and iron, with a fairly high protein level as well. This makes it well suited to its use as a staple starch in much of the developing world. 
Sorghum was probably brought to the United States by African slaves, who cultivated it in the Southern states. Some classic Southern recipes include sorghum, suggesting that it was integrated into American cuisine by the 19th century, when additional strains were brought over from China. Sorghum is also used around the world to brew beers, with its close relative, broom corn, cultivated for the manufacture of traditional straw brooms.


----------



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

*Molasses* or *treacle* is a thick syrup by-product from the processing of the sugarcane or sugar beet into sugar. (In some parts of the US, _molasses_ also refers to sorghum syrup.) The word _molasses_ comes from the Portuguese word _melaÃ§o_, which comes from _mel_, the Portuguese word for "honey". The quality of molasses depends on the maturity of the sugar cane or beet, the amount of sugar extracted, and the method of extraction.




*Contents*

[hide]
<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Cane molasses <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Sugar beet molasses <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Substitutes <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Other forms <LI class=toclevel-1>5 Trivia <LI class=toclevel-1>6 See also <LI class=toclevel-1>7 References
8 External links
//

*[edit] Cane molasses*

Sulfured molasses is made from young green sugar cane and is treated with sulfur dioxide, which acts as a preservative, during the sugar extraction process. Unsulfured molasses is made from mature sugar cane and does not require treatment with sulfur during the extraction process. There are three grades of molasses, Mild or _first molasses_, Dark or _second molasses_, and Black strap. These grades may be sulfured or unsulfured.
To make molasses, which is pure sugar cane juice, the sugar cane plant is harvested and stripped of its leaves. Its juice is extracted from the canes, usually by crushing or mashing. The juice is boiled to concentrate which promotes the crystallization of the sugar. The results of this first boiling and removal of sugar crystal is _first molasses_, which has the highest sugar content because comparatively little sugar has been extracted from the juice. _Second molasses_ is created from a second boiling and sugar extraction, and has a slight bitter tinge to its taste.
The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives _black strap molasses_. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has been crystallized but black strap molasses is still mostly sugar by calories[1]; however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant amounts of vitamins and minerals. Black strap molasses is a source of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron. One tablespoon provides up to 20 percent of the daily value of each of those nutrients.[2][3] Black strap is often sold as a health supplement, as well as being used in the manufacture of cattle feed, and for other industrial uses. Those who enjoy the taste of molasses on its own often enjoy black strap molasses the most.[_citation needed_]

*[edit] Sugar beet molasses*

Molasses that comes from the sugar beet is different from cane molasses. Only the syrup left from the final crystallization stage is called molasses; intermediate syrups are referred to as _high green_ and _low green_ and these are recycled within the crystallization plant to maximize extraction. Beet molasses is about 50% sugar by dry weight, predominantly sucrose but also containing significant amounts of glucose and fructose. Beet molasses is limited in biotin (Vitamin H or B7) for cell growth, hence it may need to be supplemented with a biotin source. The non-sugar content includes many salts such as calcium, potassium, oxalate and chloride. These are either as a result of concentration from the original plant material or as a result of chemicals used in the processing. As such, it is unpalatable and is mainly used as an additive to animal feed (called "molassed sugar beet feed") or as a fermentation feedstock.
It is possible to extract additional sugar from beet molasses through a process known as molasses desugarisation. This technique exploits industrial scale chromatography to separate sucrose from non-sugar components. The technique is economically viable in trade protected areas where the price of sugar is supported above the world market price. As such it is practiced in the US[4] and parts of Europe. Molasses is used for yeast production.

*[edit] Substitutes*

Cane molasses is a common ingredient in baking, often used in baked goods such as gingerbread cookies. There are a number of substitutions that can be made for molasses; for a cup of molasses the following may be used (with varying degrees of success): 1 cup honey, or Â¾ cup firmly packed brown sugar, or 1 cup dark corn syrup, 1 cup granulated sugar with 1/4 cup water, or 1 cup pure maple syrup.

now you have the rest of the story..


----------



## audioxtremes (May 22, 2008)

Good post!


----------

